# DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden



## Kreon (23. Februar 2008)

*DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*

Mein Brenner wird unter Windows (Explorer + Gerätemanager) richtig erkannt. Man kann sogar über die Vista Brennfunktion Dateien auf DVDs brennen. Leider erhalte ich beim Brennen mit Deep Burner die Meldung:
"Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden"

und beim Brennen mit vLite:
"Überprüfung fehlgeschlagen"

Das komische daran: vlite erkennt genau, ob sich ein + oder - Rohling im Laufwerk befindet. Aber Brennen lässt sich das ganze weder mit vLite noch mit Deep Burner.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*



			
				Kreon am 23.02.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Brenner wird unter Windows (Explorer + Gerätemanager) richtig erkannt. Man kann sogar über die Vista Brennfunktion Dateien auf DVDs brennen. Leider erhalte ich beim Brennen mit Deep Burner die Meldung:
> "Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden"
> 
> und beim Brennen mit vLite:
> ...


und vista selbst gehen die gleichen rohlinge? hattest du die tools schon installiert, bevor der brenner drin war? wenn ja, dann deinstallier die mal und mach sie neu drauf, neustart vor dem neuinstallieren.


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*

alle getesteten Rohlinge werden vom Vistabrenner erkannt und gebrannt.
vLite und Deep Burner wurden nach dem Laufwerkseinbau installiert.

Kann man auch ein bootfähiges Vistaimage vom Vistabrennprogramm brennen lassen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*



			
				Kreon am 23.02.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> alle getesteten Rohlinge werden vom Vistabrenner erkannt und gebrannt.
> vLite und Deep Burner wurden nach dem Laufwerkseinbau installiert.
> 
> Kann man auch ein bootfähiges Vistaimage vom Vistabrennprogramm brennen lassen?


k.a


hast du mit tools denn mal einfach eine datenDVD zusammengestellt, testweise? vielleicht liegt es ja sonst auch am image?


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*



			
				Herbboy am 23.02.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 23.02.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit vlite kann man ja nur Windowsimages brennen --> also gehts nicht wie oben beschrieben.

mit deep burner kann ich gar nichts machen: "Kein Schreibgerät"
Brenner wird mit vollständigem Namen erkannt. Aber mehr auch nicht.

Habe verschiedene CD und DVD rohlinge, ausprobiert, die sich alle mit Vista (Image und Dateien) brennen lassen.



EDIT: Deep Burner kann z. B. auch keine RWs löschen, Vista sehr wohl.
Es wird immer merkwürdiger!


Edit2: mit der Trialversion von nero8 lassen sich sowohl images als auch Dateien brennen. Ebenso ist das Löschen von RWs möglich.
Also konnte ich jetzt endlich mein Vistaimage erstellen. 

Aber wie bekomme ich Deep Burner dazu zu funktionieren (für die Zukunft)?

Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich neue Firmware oder Treiber bezüglich meines Samsung DVD Brenners herbekomme? Aus der offiziellen Samsung HP werde ich nicht schlau. Dort finde ich nur Festplatten und keine optischen Laufwerke.


----------



## usopia (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*



			
				Kreon am 23.02.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich neue Firmware oder Treiber bezüglich meines Samsung DVD Brenners herbekomme? Aus der offiziellen Samsung HP werde ich nicht schlau. Dort finde ich nur Festplatten und keine optischen Laufwerke.


entweder hier runterladen:
http://www.samsungodd.com/eng/Firmware/FWDownload/FWDownload.asp?searchMode=&product_code=SDR

oder das Live-Update-Tool installieren, das macht alles automatisch:
http://www.samsungodd.com/eng/Firmware/Faq/Faq.asp?FunctionValue=3


----------



## Kreon (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: DVD-RW Laufwerk: Keine Schreibgeräte gefunden*

Ok, aktuellste Firmware war schon drauf. Ich kann mir das echt nicht erklären, warum das Laufwerk zu 100% in Windows erkannt wird und funktioniert und bei den anderen Programmen kaum (Rohlinge werden angezeigt, aber gebrannt wird nichts).

Edit: genau das gleiche Bild ergibt sich mit einem anderen Brenner (auch Samsung) aus einem anderen PC.

Wenn ich im Deep Burner eine RW löschen möchte, kommt zusätzlich noch die Meldung: "Dieses Laufwerk ist nicht in der Lage Daten zu löschen"

Unter Vista ist das aber kein Problem. Kann es sein, dass Vista die ganze Sache irgendwie blockiert? Vista macht nur Ärger, echt unglaublich.


----------

